# Gaggia Dispersion Plate



## hugoread (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello Charlie,

Back in December I put my name down for getting one of the brass dispersion plates on the thread you created but I seemed to have been left off the list. It was probably my own fault, I'm not a big forum user and I might have missed something, so it seems like I missed the boat. Is that right?

If so, do you have any other tips for getting hold of one (and a Rancilio steam wand) for a reasonable price?

Best,

Hugo Read


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

hugoread said:


> Hello Charlie,
> 
> Back in December I put my name down for getting one of the brass dispersion plates on the thread you created but I seemed to have been left off the list. It was probably my own fault, I'm not a big forum user and I might have missed something, so it seems like I missed the boat. Is that right?
> 
> ...


Espresso services (http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_parts_and_accessories.html) have both.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I did actually start a new thread for the group buy back in January and let it run for 3-4 weeks for people to sign up to for the stuff they wanted, I didn't go back to the original thread where the idea was mentioned as running 2 threads for the group buy got complicated enough as it was, as one was for IMS baskets and shower screens and the other for the Gaggia bits.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Charlie, Looks like there is demand for dispersion plates with the deal that you can arrange, if you're willing and able to do it - based on this thread and the 'why backflush thread.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am keen on the brass shower holder plate as well. Anything that will improve things on my Classic will be a good thing. It was I who posted the original why backflush thread, and people commented from there as to the virtues of getting a brass plate as the Caviza powder eats away at the aluminium of the original plate.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would prioritise a grinder over a new dispersion plate ....


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

A work in progress Mr Boots. I really am so, so close I can nearly taste the coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> I am keen on the brass shower holder plate as well. Anything that will improve things on my Classic will be a good thing. It was I who posted the original why backflush thread, and people commented from there as to the virtues of getting a brass plate as the Caviza powder eats away at the aluminium of the original plate.


I wouldn't say it eats it away, it just makes it go a bit black


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I missed the boat with this as well. Had to pay double than what the group got but I think it should be worth it anyway.


----------



## AnOnlyTwin (Mar 28, 2012)

There seem to be a few of us that would like the brass dispersion plate - any chance we could get the details of the suppliers for the group purchase?

Thsnks


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

AnOnlyTwin said:


> There seem to be a few of us that would like the brass dispersion plate - any chance we could get the details of the suppliers for the group purchase?
> 
> Thsnks


There are a trade only suppliers and you have to have an account with them , so having their details would do you no good at all sorry.

I am current;y planing on running another group buy for these probably starting next week, so I suggest those of you with a lower post count head over to the group buy forum and familiarise yourself with the |Group buy rules, particulalryl those regarding the requirements to participate and if your post count it too low, participate in some threads, introduce yourself properly in the introductions thread etc *UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES MAKE SPAM POSTS OF ANY NATURE JUST TO UP YOUR POST COUNT*.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Oh no, that's too bad for me. I thought there wouldn't be another group buy so went ahead and paid something like 30GBP. Oh well! I do think it is worth upgrading to the brass version.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Once I get my new machine and get it up and working (fingers crossed) I'll be selling my Classic and the brass dispersion plate as a separate add on. It probably won't be for a few weeks though.


----------

